# Significance of Brown Doves



## Prettyinpink00 (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi everyone, this may sound alittle silly but. You know how some people even christians have superstitions. Well, what do you know about brown doves. My cousin has been telling me the she has been seeing brown doves aroudn ehr alot latley. Two were on top of her car, she was walking out of a office the other day and one was just neatly folded up on the floor looking around. Lingering around ehr front door. Not everyday now, but she says she ahs been noticing them and she ask me if that suppose to be a good thing or should she just take there appearance with a grain of salt like its no big deal.? and i told her i don't know, because i really don't. I haven't heard anything much about them before. What do you think?


----------



## star (Jun 23, 2005)

A doves is a bird that represents peace and if God is sending her doves He may either be givining her message about peace and/or is looking for her to come to Him in prayer to find out what is He is telling her. A dove was used when God open the sky while Jesus was being baptisted in the Jordan river. There are messages in everything but God is the only one who gives clarity. People may give input but always go to God to get complete message.


----------



## oglorious1 (Jun 23, 2005)

star said:
			
		

> A doves is a bird that represents peace and if God is sending her doves He may either be givining her message about peace and/or is looking for her to come to Him in prayer to find out what is He is telling her. A dove was used when God open the sky while Jesus was being baptisted in the Jordan river. There are messages in everything but God is the only one who gives clarity. People may give input but always go to God to get complete message.


 
Amen to that one...


----------



## webby (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks for posting this. I have been having similar experiences with doves, including a case where I was the last to leave my office one friday, the first to come in on Monday. I KNEW for a fact that all of the doors were locked, but I could hear someone in a closed office. It turned out to be a dove. It let me pick  it up and release it outside.

Then, there was a dove's nest on my window sill last year. The nest remained in tact until all of the hatchlings flew away.

About two months ago, I pulled off in my truck, then realized that there was a dove on the driver's side of my windshield. I drove for a block, when I could safely pull over. Thinking that I'd get out and just pull the injured bird off (I just assumed that it was injured). It flew off on it's own.

Lastly, last weekend, I was in my kitchen and heard this strange cooing. I kept looking until I found the sound. A dove was on my kitchen windowsill again. It flew away and returned a few times. I KNEW that there had to be a meaning, just never knew what.


----------



## star (Jun 23, 2005)

webby said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting this. I have been having similar experiences with doves, including a case where I was the last to leave my office one friday, the first to come in on Monday. I KNEW for a fact that all of the doors were locked, but I could hear someone in a closed office. It turned out to be a dove. It let me pick  it up and release it outside.
> 
> Then, there was a dove's nest on my window sill last year. The nest remained in tact until all of the hatchlings flew away.
> 
> ...


Something I just remembered the Dove also represents the Holy Spirit many times the Holy Spirit is mentioned in the Bible the apostles and others mentioned that He(holy spirit) came in the form of the Dove. After hearing your previous testimony I feel very strong while I am typing this God was protecting you and covering you with His peace using the birds(Doves) around you. God truly works in mysterious ways.


----------



## star (Jun 23, 2005)

Prettyinpink00 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, this may sound alittle silly but. You know how some people even christians have superstitions. Well, what do you know about brown doves. My cousin has been telling me the she has been seeing brown doves aroudn ehr alot latley. Two were on top of her car, she was walking out of a office the other day and one was just neatly folded up on the floor looking around. Lingering around ehr front door. Not everyday now, but she says she ahs been noticing them and she ask me if that suppose to be a good thing or should she just take there appearance with a grain of salt like its no big deal.? and i told her i don't know, because i really don't. I haven't heard anything much about them before. What do you think?


I just remembered the Dove represents *peace and the Holy Spirit*. Both of these are an excellent combination.


----------



## webby (Jun 23, 2005)

star said:
			
		

> Something I just remembered the Dove also represents the Holy Spirit many times the Holy Spirit is mentioned in the Bible the apostles and others mentioned that He(holy spirit) came in the form of the Dove. After hearing your previous testimony I feel very strong while I am typing this God was protecting you and covering you with His peace using the birds(Doves) around you. God truly works in mysterious ways.


Star...your post gave me chills. I know that He is with me at times in physical form...especially when I'm alone and not distracted. Almost as if to say, "You have no choice but to pay attention to Me now."


----------



## gn1g (Jun 23, 2005)

I would think that because they are brown that she should probably be on the look out for a false peace or counterfit holy spirit.


----------



## Prettyinpink00 (Jun 24, 2005)

gn1g said:
			
		

> I would think that because they are brown that she should probably be on the look out for a false peace or counterfit holy spirit.



right, i was concerned by the fact that they were brown. But i appreciate the other responses always, God blessing us with his presence is truly amazing.


----------

